# Where to discuss this?



## Lola

I am having some issues with my current band and if they don't get resolved soon I will literally go crazy.

So, is this the right place to place discussion?

I have gotten some feedback from Cheezy which was very logical but a bit more feedback wouldn't hurt!


----------



## Robert1950

If it is not related to music or the music you are playing and is a,... human relations issue, I`d suggest the Open Mic


----------



## Lola

It's related to the music and what we are playing!


----------



## Electraglide

Does this tie into your tribute thread? If so, and from what I understand, your band is just a group of people who've gotten together to make music and who seem to be going in a different direction than where you want to go. If this doesn't sit well with you then maybe you should start or join another band that covers the music you want to play. Not too sure if you can kick anyone out of your band. That being said you could put yourself in a position where they don't want to play with you. This is just my opinion gathered from the information in the two threads.


----------



## davetcan

Welcome to the world of playing in a band


----------



## Guitar101

Lay'em on us. I'm pretty sure their the same issues that many of us that have played in bands over the years have encountered before. All we can do is tell you what we did about it and whether it helped or not. There are so many variables that are involved when groups of individuals get together that every issue is different and as 'davetcan' said "Welcome to the word of playing in a band" . . . . . you made it.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I'm sure whatever the problem is...someone has experienced the same.


----------



## bw66

Most bands don't work out.

If you hate it, then drop out. If not, then stick with it, but start a second band that is more in line with your personal goals.


----------



## mhammer

Lola said:


> I am having some issues with my current band and if they don't get resolved soon I will literally go crazy.
> 
> So, is this the right place to place discussion?
> 
> I have gotten some feedback from Cheezy which was very logical but a bit more feedback wouldn't hurt!


Is this the famous "creative differences"? As in "I don't care how much you've been woodshedding and have nailed every note in Joe Satriani's first 5 albums. We are known as an Elvis cover band. We get gigs because we're an Elvis cover band. And we're going to stay an Elvis cover band."


----------



## amagras

In a band is more important to respect the opinions of others and understand your role within the team that everything else. Successful bands have a musical director, one or more composers and arrangers and musicians with charisma. These roles are decided based on the capabilities of each member and must be respected until the contrary is proved, eg: the band doesn't work, drug issues, selfish behaviour, etc. Even if you are a cover band (I don't know) you still need someone to decide if you are playing correctly and make decisions to make the band sound good live.
If you guys take the band seriously and have not sat to discuss this, do so as soon as possible so you can concentrate on your music rather than fighting. Good luck with that, to find musicians is very difficult and a band should not be dissolved so easily.


----------



## GTmaker

I know there are ten responses to a question that hasn't even been asked yet 
BUT
as usual, I have your answer... its the # 221B
now that we got that out of the way, will you be selling your pedal board soon?

G.


----------



## greco

amagras said:


> In a band is more important to respect the opinions of others and understand your role within the team that everything else. Successful bands have a musical director, one or more composers and arrangers and musicians with charisma. These roles are decided based on the capabilities of each member and must be respected until the contrary is proved, eg: the band doesn't work, drug issues, selfish behaviour, etc. Even if you are a cover band (I don't know) you still need someone to decide if you are playing correctly and make decisions to make the band sound good live.
> *If you guys take the band seriously and have not sat to discuss this, do so as soon as possible so you can concentrate on your music rather than fighting. *Good luck with that, to find musicians is very difficult and a band should not be dissolved so easily.


This is an excellent starting point, IMO. 
The primary purpose of the band has to be to serve the music.

Hope this all works out for you Lola.


----------



## Lola

Ok, so here goes! The majority of you know what kind of music I live and play for! Just to refresh your minds or some of you may not know, I love rock, hard rock and classic rock! Now the singer that is in our band has sang nothing but C&W all of her singing days. She said she would try different genres of music which means to me she is willing to be versatile. Good so far! But she is starting to pick songs that just suck!! For instance Domino by Jessie J or Picture by Cheryl Crow. So she has contacted the other guitar player and told him she wants him to play them on acoustic! WTF! I don't do acoustic for one thing and never will. I do have the option of playing acoustic on my Parker with the piezo pups! I never play it!!! Just the fact that I am the last one to hear about her song choices. We are not a pop band and never will be. She didn't even put it out there about be democratic and letting everyone have a part in the decision making about what songs we would do. I am okay with the Jessie J Domino song but Cheryl Crow FFS! Not happening! The other guitar player is so complacent! He says he will play whatever she can sing. The drummer won't be happy when she gets back from vacation. She is like me, balls to the wall rock n' roll. We have a brand new keyboard player as well!

Bottom line is I don't want there to be a war!

One other thing is that I sought all these people out either by kijiji or other means. I put us all together! I arrange everything for us to be together. I guess you could call me co-ordinator or leader. I don't like the term leader so I will go with co-ordinator.

I have made it very clear to all concerned that I have set goals and hope to be doing gigs by June paid or otherwise. We need exposure!

One other thing is trying to pick a name for our band. A nightmare in the making.

One thing that screws things up is people leaving. Our bass player had to go back to England as he was on a work visa for 2 years. He was genius! He knew his theory outright, could trouble shoot and was an amazing player. He was 65 but could kick some serious ass! So he left and then we had to start all over again. Our new bass player is good but no where near what David was. It's a setback but you have to pick up and carry on. I just hate the fact is that it sort of puts you back to square 1 all over again!


----------



## Guest

rock n' roll is a vicious game.

but, being serious. just tell her that you're not going in that direction.
It's been fun while it lasted, but, if she wont conform .. adios amigo.
until you find a new singer, keep working on your chops. it'll make
the band tighter without vocals because everyone has to keep count
for the changes and such. 
worst case .. get on the mic yourself. it's actually fun.


----------



## Hamstrung

I've run into similar problems with my band when seeking new members. In our case, bass players. When you send a set list or describe your musical direction a lot of potential candidates will say something along the lines of "I like all types of music" so as to fit in. All too often you'll find they really aren't into what you're doing. For some reason this happens with country players alot in my experience. It's a totally different vibe to hard/classic rock. I would imagine country bands might run into the same issue auditioning rock players.

I've yet to keep a member that wasn't dedicated to the direction the rest of the band is. Either they get tired of doing something their heart isn't into and leave or they do it so halfheartedly that it drags the project down and you just can't keep them on board. Starting the member search over and over is a major P.I.T.A.!

Even after all that you all have to be roughly the same skill level else people get bored or overwhelmed and leave or need to be shown the door.

I've said it many times over, forming a band is like trying to marry 4 or 5 people! The compatibility requirements are almost the same!

Keep searching till you find the people who fit. Easier said than done as I've been having the same struggle for 3 years now but it's the only way.

If I've been following your progress correctly you've come a long way in a relatively short time. Keep it up! You'll get there!

You may also find this thread informative or interesting...
http://www.guitarscanada.com/index....emerge-from-the-basement-advice-please.61104/


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Ok, so here goes! The majority of you know what kind of music I live and play for! Just to refresh your minds or some of you may not know, I love rock, hard rock and classic rock! Now the singer that is in our band has sang nothing but C&W all of her singing days. She said she would try different genres of music which means to me she is willing to be versatile. Good so far! But she is starting to pick songs that just suck!! For instance Domino by Jessie J or Picture by Cheryl Crow. So she has contacted the other guitar player and told him she wants him to play them on acoustic! WTF! I don't do acoustic for one thing and never will. I do have the option of playing acoustic on my Parker with the piezo pups! I never play it!!! Just the fact that I am the last one to hear about her song choices. We are not a pop band and never will be. She didn't even put it out there about be democratic and letting everyone have a part in the decision making about what songs we would do. I am okay with the Jessie J Domino song but Cheryl Crow FFS! Not happening! The other guitar player is so complacent! He says he will play whatever she can sing. The drummer won't be happy when she gets back from vacation. She is like me, balls to the wall rock n' roll. We have a brand new keyboard player as well!
> 
> Bottom line is I don't want there to be a war!
> 
> One other thing is that I sought all these people out either by kijiji or other means. I put us all together! I arrange everything for us to be together. I guess you could call me co-ordinator or leader. I don't like the term leader so I will go with co-ordinator.
> 
> I have made it very clear to all concerned that I have set goals and hope to be doing gigs by June paid or otherwise. We need exposure!
> 
> One other thing is trying to pick a name for our band. A nightmare in the making.
> 
> One thing that screws things up is people leaving. Our bass player had to go back to England as he was on a work visa for 2 years. He was genius! He knew his theory outright, could trouble shoot and was an amazing player. He was 65 but could kick some serious ass! So he left and then we had to start all over again. Our new bass player is good but no where near what David was. It's a setback but you have to pick up and carry on. I just hate the fact is that it sort of puts you back to square 1 all over again!


Here's some simple advice.

Learn to sing.

Singing isn't some talent that drops from heaven. It's an acquired skill just like guitar.

Once you're the singer, everyone else can kiss your assets.


----------



## sulphur

Eek, band drama.

The current band that I'm in was already named, one I'm not crazy about, but meh.
They were an established band, together for several years, so I had to learn their set list.
Female singer, around my (our) age that would pick most of the songs, as she has to sing them.
There are several songs that I would've never played otherwise, including your dreaded SCrow song.

Once you get them down though, they're fun to play.
With a cover band, it's nice to have an ebb and flow to the set.
As much as you want to rock it out, you have to provide a couple of "clutch and grab" tunes.
Last set can be all rockers though, imo.

The first band that I was in was a five piece too, started from scratch.
We were together for around eight months and could never settle on a name.
The singer left town "temporarily", but when we heard that she was working there,
the bass player and I pulled our gear from the jam space.

The two of us then formed a three piece with another drummer. We were together, off and on, for over ten years.
(the bass player left town briefly a couple of times)
We went through a few names along the way, it became more of a comical thing after a while.

The bass player was a C&W guy and we used to switch off guitar and bass when he'd sing, usually.
So, we'd have to strategically put the switch when we'd slow the set down.
I don't think that we'd switch off in the last set, all R&R.

After all of that, you kind of roll with the punches on what you have to work with sometimes.
It's a bit of give and take when there's a mix of different "genre inspired" people in one band.


----------



## cheezyridr

i say, bring a sword with you to the next jam. tell them you're in charge, and ask if anyone has a problem with that, as you hold the sword in a stylish pose while blocking the exit. then make them swear an oath of allegiance, and sign it, sealed with a bloody thumbprint. 1st rule, any one who breaks a rule commits hara kiri. you could name your band western shinsengumi.
you could arrest and interrogate bands who play soft rock. you may (or may not) need to brush up on torture techniques used to extract confessions.

but seriously though, as i thought on this further, i remembered something tony iommi spoke of in his book. he talked about light and shade. he said that one of the things that made sabbath sound so heavy, was that most songs used lighter parts among the heavy parts. some songs were completely not heavy at all, like planet caravan, or laguna sunrise, for example. 
for you guys, maybe a few lighter things mixed in with the heavy stuff will make it sound heavier? on sabbath vol 4, when laguna sunrise ends, and st vitus dance comes crashing in, it's like a punch to the chest. so maybe you guys might benefit from doing a softer song here and there. choosing the content to create the right contrast seems like the tricky part.


----------



## sulphur

cheezyridr said:


> i say, bring a sword with you to the next jam. tell them you're in charge, and ask if anyone has a problem with that, as you hold the sword in a stylish pose while blocking the exit.


Wear the high black fringed boots too. 8)


----------



## mhammer

One word: arrangements

Many, if not most, of the historic players we all idolize could take cheezy middle of the road (even for their era) tunes, and re-imagine them.

The tune does not HAVE to be replicated, as per the radio, for it to be a cover The tune has to be _reasonably_ recognizable for an audience to appreciate the re-arrangement, but as long as it isn't an amelodic rap "song" (where precious few would recognize it in the absence of the original production), folks like hearing something they know done in a different way. YOU get to insert the flavours you enjoy, and your singer gets to sing songs she enjoys singing.

I'm sure you're well aware that, when an audience sees musicians enjoying themselves, the feeling is contagious. I'll never forget going to see Miles Davis years ago, and he starts playing Cyndi Lauper's _Time After Time_. It's not a bad tune, but this is MILES, man...this is a trendsetter, an iconoclast, and he's playing a lounge song that...wait a sec, I like what he did there and...oh, neat twist...that's...actually...really moving.

My old band found that we could do just about every single Buddy Holly song as reggae. We did Dylan's Ballad of a Thin Man the way Robin Trower-era Procol Harum would have done it. We had fun with the arrangements. And you can too.


----------



## bw66

One thing that I've discovered is that playing music you don't like with people that you do like is way more fun than playing music you like with people you don't. Our band plays a fairly eclectic mix and I don't love all of the songs that we do - and others don't love the songs that I enjoy, but we are great friends, and that is the best part.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Sounds like the singer is the odd woman out...but at the same time you'll always have to do some songs you can tolerate, but you don't really want to do. (Of course there's nothing to say you can't rock up a tune a little or play electric while someone plays acoustic.) It's just part of being in a group of people. The larger the group, the more you have to accommodate (within reason). At the end of the day it's about having fun PLAYING right?


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> i say, bring a sword with you to the next jam. tell them you're in charge, and ask if anyone has a problem with that ..





sulphur said:


> Wear the high black fringed boots too. 8)


----------



## Milkman

bw66 said:


> One thing that I've discovered is that playing music you don't like with people that you do like is way more fun than playing music you like with people you don't. Our band plays a fairly eclectic mix and I don't love all of the songs that we do - and others don't love the songs that I enjoy, but we are great friends, and that is the best part.


That's interesting. Honestly, I've said exactly the opposite on more than one occasion. I'll take guys who can really play and perform over nice guys who....well you know.

It's great if you can have both, but if you want the best band you can have, skills rule IMO.


----------



## Krelf

I think when a band forms the members should draft up a policy and set of rules. It should be kept simple, but be mutually agreed upon. It should lay down the style of music, practice frequency, song selection, cost or profit split, leadership, and how differences are to be settled (e.g. vote, or leader decides) and perhaps other matters such as outside management, bringing in new members, type of gigs etc...as many things as you can imagine that bands fight about. Draft it up and sign it off.

You may find that a member or two is on a totally different planet as to the seriousness of the endeavour, or the music variety, or the dedication needed. It's better to find out in the early stages and get a new person in right away, rather than spend time practicing and falling apart after hours of work.


----------



## GTmaker

Milkman said:


> That's interesting. Honestly, I've said exactly the opposite on more than one occasion. I'll take guys who can really play and perform over nice guys who....well you know.
> It's great if you can have both, but if you want the best band you can have, skills rule IMO.


I have always ( when I was doing this shit) hired skill first and then it was my job to get the personality out of the musician.
A band is only as good as its weakest link and I always tried to make sure that it was me.
Why would I pay good money to anyone if I didn't think they were the best musician I could get.

Having a reason and direction in any band is key to longevity. Thats the first job of any band leader.
This democracy shit is for amateurs. And thats ok too if you just want jam buddies.
I also know that stability and direction are appreciated by all musicians in any band.
ASking others in the band for help is also a key factor. There is a reason why I hired 2 Humber Jazz grads back in the day.
Dont confuse "asking for help" with " who is the boss and has final say".

OK I have to admit that back in my time I did have one huge advantage that made everything I said possible.
Paying a band member $375.00 a week for 50 weeks a year back in the seventies gets you a lot of respect.
All I ever asked any musician was to do their job as best as they could.
Once you get over all that crap, you can actually have fun playing.

G.


----------



## bw66

Milkman said:


> That's interesting. Honestly, I've said exactly the opposite on more than one occasion. I'll take guys who can really play and perform over nice guys who....well you know.
> 
> It's great if you can have both, but if you want the best band you can have, skills rule IMO.


I didn't say anything about skill - no one in our band lacks skills. I was talking about musical tastes. I also wasn't talking about "nice" - people who won't express an opinion because they are "nice" are not likely to enter my circle of friends.

Having said all that, to some degree, I would sacrifice skill for personality. Obviously, a certain amount of skill is required, but I won't work with a$$holes no matter how skilled they are.


----------



## Milkman

bw66 said:


> I didn't say anything about skill - no one in our band lacks skills. I was talking about musical tastes. I also wasn't talking about "nice" - people who won't express an opinion because they are "nice" are not likely to enter my circle of friends.
> 
> Having said all that, to some degree, I would sacrifice skill for personality. Obviously, a certain amount of skill is required, but I won't work with a$$holes no matter how skilled they are.


Duly noted, and I didn't mean to imply that your band or anyone else's lacked skill.

Given a choice between a feel good bunch of guys and guys who may require a little "handling" but who are hot players, I can live with the latter.

For me, skill trumps personality in this context, but that only holds true up to a point obviously.


----------



## Distortion

After reading Lola's post it just solidifies to me the reason most working bar bands are run by one person. Like it or not they are running the show and the rest of the band comes and goes. They deal with bookings , getting paid and paying the band members their share of the pie often less than the guy that started things up and runs it. I could give you a list of bands that run this way but not going to post on the net.


----------



## hollowbody

GTmaker said:


> Having a reason and direction in any band is key to longevity. Thats the first job of any band leader.
> This democracy shit is for amateurs. And thats ok too if you just want jam buddies.
> I also know that stability and direction are appreciated by all musicians in any band.
> ASking others in the band for help is also a key factor. There is a reason why I hired 2 Humber Jazz grads back in the day.
> Dont confuse "asking for help" with " who is the boss and has final say".


I agree with this. It's nice to have a democracy in a band over some things, but there is ALWAYS a leader. Someone who is responsible for the logistics and everything. In my band, I realized a couple years ago that that was me. I certainly didn't want the job or the responsibility, but I'm the person who does bookings, organizes rentals, creates setlists, monitors social media, runs the website, etc. I delegate some stuff, but mostly it's me. 

You don't have to be the leader, but you do need someone who is "in charge" of some decisions. If you want to be a rock band, that needs to be decided and implemented. 

Athough, I also agree with what bw66 said about playing music you don't like with people that you DO like. That's a huge thing. If you enjoy your bandmates, anything will be fun. My band started as a classic rock cover band, and 7 years later, we barely play any rock at all. We've lost some members because of it and the number of solos I get to play has dropped significantly, but guess what?? People are up and dancing all night long. We play motown, funk, top 40, etc now because that's what people want to hear and that's what bars are booking. C&W is massive right now. There are a few bars I'd LOVE to play, but they're strictly C&W. Don't turn up your nose to that stuff just because it's not your bag. Rock it up and make it fun.

A side project of mine had a "country" mini-set that was:
Eagles - Take it Easy
Kid Rock - All Summer Long
Sam Hunt - Leave the Night On
Florida Georgia Line - Cruise
Luke Bryan - Shake it For Me
Johnny Cash - Folsom Prison

It definitely had a C&W feel, but it also rocked like hell. Lots of people dancing to these, lots of fun harmonies to sing and plenty of geetar!


----------



## davetcan

cheezyridr said:


> i say, bring a sword with you to the next jam. tell them you're in charge, and ask if anyone has a problem with that, as you hold the sword in a stylish pose while blocking the exit. then make them swear an oath of allegiance, and sign it, sealed with a bloody thumbprint. 1st rule, any one who breaks a rule commits hara kiri. you could name your band western shinsengumi.
> you could arrest and interrogate bands who play soft rock. you may (or may not) need to brush up on torture techniques used to extract confessions.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Good God, Lee Aaron...mmmmmmm.

Boy, that was fun.

OK, regarding your issue, Lola, I think something's gotta give...either your desire to only play loud and hard or your singer's interest in doing something other than loud and hard.

Is there a compromise somewhere in the middle? Could you, as a band, sit down and hash out some "other" stuff that might interest everybody? Like somebody else suggested, are you willing to try and mess with the arrangements of some slower songs so that everybody gets a little satisfaction?

I'm a sports guy and have never been in a band but I would think similar principles apply. I played baseball for a long time and I've been on teams where some guys just didn't buy into the approach of how the team wanted to play. For example, one particular team took pride in speed and forcing the other team to make tough decisions and execute. So, if you didn't like to bunt, steal, and make contact at all costs then more often than not you'd be on the bench and not asked to come back next season.

Here's the important part, though, in my above example, any new player was told up front what the team was all about and what was expected of them and if they didn't like that style of baseball then they should look for another team. Plenty of guys politely declined to join the team but there were a few who joined and resisted. They were politely asked to not come back the following season.

I guess what I'm getting at is that you're all grown ups so have a civil discussion to air out your grievances. Maybe it comes down to a band member leaving, the band dissolving altogether, or coming to a compromise where everybody is somewhat content.

Or, you start up another band and narrow your search significantly for bandmates.

Either way, good luck and I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## davetcan

My "personal" opinion is that from AC/DC to country is a bridge too far. We're very up front about what we're looking for so we can avoid this kind of thing. Still doesn't always work out though 

You need to talk it out, with the whole band, to figure out who wants to do what. It might mean starting over but if it does rest assured it probably won't be the last time. When you DO get a bunch of musicians all on the same page though, it's well worth the effort and growing pains.

DO NOT GIVE UP OR GET DISCOURAGED, most of us have been there.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## davetcan

nkjanssen said:


> Sounds like irreconcilable differences to me. Imagine you had put together a beer league hockey team...
> 
> I love street hockey, roller hockey and ice hockey! Now the center on our team has played nothing but soccer all her life. She said she would try different sports which means to me she is willing to be versatile. Good so far! But she keeps wanting us to play on turf and with a ball instead of a puck. So she has contacted the other defenseman and told him she wants him to wear cleats instead of skates! WTF! I don't do cleats for one thing and never will. I do own a pair of running shoes! I never put them on!!! Just the fact that I am the last one to hear about her footwear choices. We are not a soccer team and never will be. She didn't even put it out there about be democratic and letting everyone have a part in the decision making about what sport we would play. The other defenseman is so complacent! He says he will play whatever sport she wants to play. The goalie won't be happy when she gets back from vacation. She is like me, balls to the wall hockey!​
> I think the answer would be obvious.


LOL


----------



## cheezyridr

only in canada could hockey be used as a proper analogy for something in music


----------



## Distortion

I don't know what Lola has against country. As a guitar player it is more challenging than classic rock in my opinion. Make you a better player.


----------



## Adcandour

johnnyshaka said:


> Good God, Lee Aaron...mmmmmmm.


Eww. Looks like a wolf just shit a monkey head.


----------



## bluebayou

Distortion said:


> I don't know what Lola has against country. As a guitar player it is more challenging than classic rock in my opinion. Make you a better player.


Its not what she wants to play. Simple as that. I enjoy listening to trad country and hill country blues, but I don't want to be in a band playing that musc. I get more enjoyment playing other musical formats.


----------



## Distortion

bluebayou said:


> Its not what she wants to play. Simple as that. I enjoy listening to trad country and hill country blues, but I don't want to be in a band playing that musc. I get more enjoyment playing other musical formats.


Your right best stay away from country pick'in with five years of playing under your belt. It is fairly involved stuff.


----------



## Scotty

Distortion said:


> I don't know what Lola has against country. As a guitar player it is more challenging than classic rock in my opinion. Make you a better player.


Not a country fan myself (well, I admit a handful of upbeat songs) but I have to say that some of those players are pretty damn outstanding


----------



## Lola

sulphur said:


> Wear the high black fringed boots too. 8)


This is really freaky! I bought a pair tonight of over the knee bbots with fringes down the side of them and they're Black!


----------



## johnnyshaka

Lola said:


> This is really freaky! I bought a pair tonight of over the knee bbots with fringes down the side of them and they're Black!


Even weirder is I think Sulphur had his for sale in the "misc" section of the forum.


----------



## johnnyshaka

adcandour said:


> Eww. Looks like a wolf just shit a monkey head.


Oh man, the video for "Whatcha Do To My Body" got a lot of play on my VCR during my formative years.


----------



## Lola

Hamstrung said:


> If I've been following your progress correctly you've come a long way in a relatively short time. Keep it up! You'll get there~
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/index....emerge-from-the-basement-advice-please.61104/


You can be my cheerleader anytime! lol

All kidding aside, thanks for your support and everyone else's! It means a great deal to me!


----------



## Lola

Hubby used to do manufacture her merchandise back in the day! He was so in love with Lee! She was really rockin' hot!


johnnyshaka said:


> Oh man, the video for "Whatcha Do To My Body" got a lot of play on my VCR during my formative years.


----------



## Lola

Someone(can't find it) asked me what I have against country music. I have nothing against C&W but I don't want to go in that direction! I think I should join an AC/DC tribute band or start one! That's what I want to play so badly! I think I just answered a lot of my questions! I didn't even think of this before! I can play with the current band and then do a side project like what I just mentioned!


----------



## Lola

Now when I say I want to be a part of an AC/DC tribute band it doesn't mean trying to act like Angus or look like him! I just want to play the music and have a good time. Haters are going to hate but I don't care cuz I really am passionate about their music! I couldn't dress like him nor even do the stage shenanigans that he does! I want the whole set list to be "on fire" and play some really energetic music. That's my dream! I don't care what it takes to get there! I will seek, I will find, I will search out members for the band I am looking to play in! I am going, going, gone! My mission quest! Should of thought of this option before hand!

but then.................a thought!!

will I actually have enough time to devote to 2 bands?


----------



## Guest

Sure, why not.
If, for instance, you jam with your current band every week,
tell them that something's come up and you can only make it
every other weekend. That other weekend is your project.


----------



## sambonee

GTmaker said:


> .
> This democracy shit is for amateurs.
> 
> G.


Gino is right. I usually declare within the first few minutes of meeting with future collaborators that
1. I am both a good chief and a good indian
2. I need to know which of the two is my dedicated role.
3. A good chief learns what he can from his chosen advisory Indians and makes his one decisions which are final. 
4. All non Chiefs agree to follow the leader or take a hike ! (Including me when I'm an Indian). 

In general 
Sing 
Start another band 
Rearrange the songs you like 

With this band 
Reclaim your authority within the band. Set the tone and rules. Adjust the direction. 

Good luck.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Sure, why not.
> If, for instance, you jam with your current band every week,
> tell them that something's come up and you can only make it
> every other weekend. That other weekend is your project.


But, but! Sometimes I am on call at work on designated weekends which BTW sucks! It's part of my contract though! It means if all hell breaks loose I have to drop what I am doing and go! My contract is coming up for renewal soon so I will manipulate the system in my favor if I can!

There could be some marital discord! He's already bitching and complaining about my rehearsals every two weeks!


----------



## Guest

Tell him to learn the bass. lol.


----------



## Steadfastly

Oh, the love of music and the problems associated with getting along with other band members and fitting in family life, work and personal time. My advice is to not neglect family. They are way more important than any music or band.


----------



## Milkman

Distortion said:


> I don't know what Lola has against country. As a guitar player it is more challenging than classic rock in my opinion. Make you a better player.


It has nothing to do with skill levels of those playing country.

There are great players in every genre, no more so in country than in rock.

It's a matter of playing the music you love.

Not everybody loves country. Personally I love old country and mountain music / bluegrass, but can't stand most new country I hear. That doesn't mean it isn't good.


----------



## cheezyridr

johnnyshaka said:


> Oh man, the video for "Whatcha Do To My Body" got a lot of play on my VCR during my formative years.


not bad, but she don't rock like lizzy hale does


----------



## cheezyridr

Milkman said:


> There are great players in every genre, no more so in country than in rock.



i dunno if i buy that. i never heard a punk guitarist with "major chops" unless it means down picking 16th notes for 2 hours w/o stopping.


----------



## Milkman

cheezyridr said:


> i dunno if i buy that. i never heard a punk guitarist with "major chops" unless it means down picking 16th notes for 2 hours w/o stopping.


I'm agree, but I was trying to make a point, not start a flame war.

I'll put it another way. It takes as much skill to play classic rock as it does to play country.


----------



## Lola

Milkman said:


> I'm agree, but I was trying to make a point, not start a flame war.
> 
> I'll put it another way. It takes as much skill to play classic rock as it does to play country.


I agree but to like country and play country is a whole other kettle of fish!


----------



## bzrkrage

Steadfastly said:


> Oh, the love of music and the problems associated with getting along with other band members and fitting in family life, work and personal time. My advice is to not neglect family. They are way more important than any music or band.


This.^^^^^*

I'm currently not in a band?
Do I miss playing? Damn right I do!
Do I miss the drama/in fights/ can't make it/bickering/petty-shit? Nope.

The right thing will come along. If it looks like the singer is a problem, group meet, discuss the "next 6 months/direction " if it's not what they want, well, move on peeps.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Guest

johnnyshaka said:


> Oh man, the video for "Whatcha Do To My Body" got a lot of play on my VCR during my formative years.


My Lee Aaron story;

Her band was doing pre-production during the week in the studio that we rented for weekends (1985).
They left their gear set up and we had to work around it all (it was large enough that it didn't bother us).
I had a hard time singing because her cheap perfume was on every mic in the place (I shit you not).
Her drummer at the time (Gary McCracken) put a one inch cigar ash standing on his drum stool and left his 
metronome on (masquerading as a motion alarm). Needless to say, the ash fell (we were thrash metal with loud
marshalls) and he accused us of messing with his drum kit. Even the owner of the studio had a good laugh over this.


----------



## ed2000

Talk to your bandmates and find out who is willing to concentrate on AC/DC then start to fill in the missing pieces. Also advertise your search for AC/DC players.
Personally, I never tire of hearing AC/DC. I feel their songs are a real mood booster.


----------



## johnnyshaka

cheezyridr said:


> not bad, but she don't rock like lizzy hale does


Agreed, but Lizzy wasn't even out of diapers when I was watching Lee Aaron on MuchMusic!


----------



## High/Deaf

As far as musicianship v friendship? Depends on how serious I intend to be. If I'm playing and trying to make a mark or go somewhere with it, I want as much talent with me as I can get. We all better be serious about the endeavour though, and put our personal crap aside. If I'm playing for shits and giggles (like nowadays), I want competent players that are good to get along with. Very different scenarios, IMO.

Also, I think there needs to be a lot of give and take. No one mentioned the degree of difficulty involved. If someone wanted me to learn that Crow song (I don't know if I've even heard it or not), it would depend on how easy it is. If I can put it together in next to no time, why not. You need songs - the more, the better. But if someone wants me to invest huge chunks of time on a song I don't think there's enough payback on, I would resist of discuss or try to cut a deal. The others should be willing to do the same. I don't think you can expect to play only what you want to play and not expect the others to be that way. Can you find four other people that like EXACTLY what you like? Sounds like a tribute band is the right thing, if that's what you're looking for.

But I think the more you learn, the better you get - and there are synergies, the C&W I've learned makes me a better rock/blues player, IMO. Embrace it all, play as much material as you can, as long as it doesn't take away from your focus.


----------



## bzrkrage

cheezyridr said:


> not bad, but she don't rock like lizzy hale does


----------



## davetcan

johnnyshaka said:


> Oh man, the video for "Whatcha Do To My Body" got a lot of play on my VCR during my formative years.


I was already fully formed and it still got a lot of play on mine


----------



## davetcan

adcandour said:


> Eww. Looks like a wolf just shit a monkey head.


Not a good picture, I agree, but Lee was, and still is, smokin' hot.

http://themusicexpress.ca/metal-queen-comes-of-age-lee-aaron/


----------



## Adcandour

davetcan said:


> Not a good picture, I agree, but Lee was, and still is, smokin' hot.
> 
> http://themusicexpress.ca/metal-queen-comes-of-age-lee-aaron/


Hey, don't get me wrong. I'd sleep with Ru Paul if I wasn't married and the opportunity presented itself.

Her face is just too baboony for me. I'd still play hide the banana with her though. Hell, I'd screw a sea monkey if they were big enough.


----------



## Chito

First, as already mentioned, a band needs a leader, period. In this case it's you, you got everyone together and got it all started. So with that talk to everyone and say 'this is the direction I'd like to to take' whatever that is. If anyone has issues regarding it, try to see what alternative they have. But you will have to make the decision yourself. 

Good luck. Oh BTW, if I were you I'd be looking for a new singer.


----------



## amagras

Have you tried getting her stoned? I've seen people become musicians in 5 minutes under the influence


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> As far as musicianship v friendship? Depends on how serious I intend to be. If I'm playing and trying to make a mark or go somewhere with it, I want as much talent with me as I can get. We all better be serious about the endeavour though, and put our personal crap aside. If I'm playing for shits and giggles (like nowadays), I want competent players that are good to get along with. Very different scenarios, IMO.
> 
> Also, I think there needs to be a lot of give and take. No one mentioned the degree of difficulty involved. If someone wanted me to learn that Crow song (I don't know if I've even heard it or not), it would depend on how easy it is. If I can put it together in next to no time, why not. You need songs - the more, the better. But if someone wants me to invest huge chunks of time on a song I don't think there's enough payback on, I would resist of discuss or try to cut a deal. The others should be willing to do the same. I don't think you can expect to play only what you want to play and not expect the others to be that way. Can you find four other people that like EXACTLY what you like? Sounds like a tribute band is the right thing, if that's what you're looking for.
> 
> But I think the more you learn, the better you get - and there are synergies, the C&W I've learned makes me a better rock/blues player, IMO. Embrace it all, play as much material as you can, as long as it doesn't take away from your focus.


I figure at 50 how many days do I really have left on this planet? I need to be serious to a certain degree! I need to at least live a part of my dream. The end justifies the means! I have gladly sacrificed a lot to get my playing to where it is currently! I need to be able to play at my full potential and look to the future with goals in mind!

We have come to the conclusion that Jan 15th will be meeting night! Discuss what songs to play and what direction this band is headed in. I have to somewhat flexible I realize but I am not going to let myself be railroaded into someone else's direction. I will state my case in a very diplomatic fashion and see what transpires from the feedback of the other band members.

and..............

yes family is important but I have done my duty as a parent, as a wife and as a mother! It's my time to shine! And I am going to sparkle like a diamond dammit!

As far as a tribute band I can see myself being very happy! There is a certain energy that I get from playing and listening to AC/DC! It never fails to motivate and make me extremely happy! I don't care if it's the same 3 chords over and over again. I play it because I absolutely love it. Their music is totally within my grasp of my current skill set. It makes me want to become an even better player!

I have found something that excites the hell out of me and that is playing with like minded people in a band. There is no better high in life for me personally!

No one who ever gave his or her best ever regretted it!


----------



## bzrkrage

Lola said:


> I have found something that excites the hell out of me and that is playing with like minded people in a band


Well, it's not like you live in a small town with 50 inhabitants.
Put the word out to your band, to rock out or ship out.


----------



## Budda

Lola, that last paragraph tells me that your "meeting" should go as such:

You: "I want to start an AC/DC tribute band. I've done some thinking on this, and I realize that those songs are the most enjoyable for me as a player. I'd like to know if any of you are interested in joining me in starting a gigging tribute band."

they will answer.

I've had the band meetings (2 years of them) and it just kept boiling down to agreeing, the odd person being replaced, and nothing new getting done. I quit right at the time we were actually going somewhere. I also started that band, so I know how you feel with finding people and organizing jams etc. 

I think you know what you want, and you are right in going to get it. I doubt that all of you even need to meet to discuss it (IMO).


----------



## Lola

Some said to me this morning that I was being selfish! That threw me for a big loop! And no, it wasn't anyone in the band!

I told them to bite me!~ Something to the fact that it's all about me! Well of course it is~!! WTtF!
It's my vision!


----------



## Hamstrung

Lola said:


> Some said to me this morning that I was being selfish! That threw me for a big loop! And no, it wasn't anyone in the band!
> 
> I told them to bite me!~ Something to the fact that it's all about me! Well of course it is~!! WTtF!
> It's my vision!


When you're following a dream sometimes you gotta be a bit selfish! Those who align with your dream won't likely see it as selfishness 'cause they feel the same way!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Some said to me this morning that I was being selfish! That threw me for a big loop! And no, it wasn't anyone in the band!
> 
> I told them to bite me!~ Something to the fact that it's all about me! Well of course it is~!! WTtF!
> It's my vision!


I'm guessing that this is not a musician you're talking about?


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Lola

nkjanssen said:


> Bad band situations would be few and far between if people (particularly when they are playing in a band for the fun of it) would remember to just stop and ask themselves periodically "Am I actually enjoying this?" We all have life obligations, many of which aren't particularly fun. It would be a tragedy to spend your free/personal/fun time doing something you don't enjoy. That time should be spent doing something that energizes you, not something that brings you down. Selfishness doesn't even enter into the equation.


Thank you for the confirmation! 

It was actually my hubby who said that! He thinks that 1 band is enough for now and that I should be a lot more flexible. He said that I should see through other people's eyes and what they want not particularly what I want from it all! He is not a guitar player with a dream and he just doesn't get it! I didn't mind when he would go spend time with the "boys" working on their RC boats and cars! Nevermind that, the weekend trips to races all over Ontario. I had three small children in tow! We had so much fun, don't get me wrong! That was what he wanted to do and I was very compliant! It's my turn now! He's really needs to get a hobby!


----------



## Scotty

I totally get not wanting to play stuff that does not even remotely speak to you. I have zero interest in that myself. I do have a range of what is acceptable to me and will cross into the grey area a bit, but if your group is divided on ground that does not meet, perhaps its time to seek those you can gel with that gets you in the zone


----------



## pattste

It's a balancing act between being unhappy in a band that plays music that you don't like versus aiming to play only the music you really want (AC/DC) and quite possibly not finding like minded individuals who can make it happen, which wouldn't make you happy either.

Here's how I would approach this: remind your current bandmates that you put this band together to rock and that's your priority. This is fair and there's a reasonable chance that some or many share your vision. You may have to find another vocalist. At the same time, there's no harm in telling them that you want to get a second band off the ground to cover AC/DC exclusively and invite those who want to do that to let you know. Of course, you need to be able to learn all these songs in the time you have available. Covering Mustang Sally is one thing and learning Steve Vai's solos note for note is another so depending on what you're going to play this can be manageable or impossible.


----------



## Lola

Actually I have a few AC/DC songs already baked! Back in black, You shook me all night long, Thunderstruck but the opening riff is a killer on my wrist! You really have to get the groove of the alternative picking! No other way of doing it! I could cheat and do hammer ons and pull offs but that's not the way it's played! I do, mind you, have to work a little on the solos! Let's play ball! I am killing that song! I want to play that song so badly. It's a hard one but for me it's only a challenge to surmount! When I hear this song, the adrenaline starts pumping! And OMG Rock or Bust! What an exciting song to play!! I love it! Eb tuning! I am just about half way through this! I am playing my Gibson SG too! It just doesn't get any better than this! (sorry if I sound like a 5 year old Christmas morning but damn I can't help it)

Made up my mind they are either going to shape up or ship out! I will obviously do it in an approachable fashion OR I will go ahead and start a tribute band! The ball is totally in there court!

Life is so good!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> It's my turn now! He's really needs to get a hobby!


You're going to need a roadie.


----------



## Budda

Eh, I keep my partner out of it except for "are you coming to see us?". Ask him what he's been putting off, then encourage him to go do it.


----------



## High/Deaf

nkjanssen said:


> Bad band situations would be few and far between if people (particularly when they are playing in a band for the fun of it) would remember to just stop and ask themselves periodically "Am I actually enjoying this?" We all have life obligations, many of which aren't particularly fun. It would be a tragedy to spend your free/personal/fun time doing something you don't enjoy. That time should be spent doing something that energizes you, not something that brings you down. Selfishness doesn't even enter into the equation.


I stole this from Jerry Cantrell. I have a label on my pedal boards reminding me: "I get to do this". Sometimes I do need to be reminded. 

It also took me a few years to get rid of my '80s metal face' and look like I'm having fun.


----------



## ed2000

...Not an easy choice....
a) Do you want to play in a band right now?
b) Do you want to play music you enjoy and be prepared to wait and work for it?


----------



## Lola

Just curious! Can anybody hack into this website? Our guitar player has my username of Lola and my email address but obviously not my password. I really have a bad feeling about something!!!


----------



## Steadfastly

He would need the password.


----------



## davetcan

Lola said:


> Just curious! Can anybody hack into this website? Our guitar player has my username of Lola and my email address but obviously not my password. I really have a bad feeling about something!!!


Anyone can view content, they just can't post without becoming a member. Someone would need both username and password to post something.


----------



## Budda

Also, if he knows your name on here he can read your posts.

I keep meaning to suggest an "MVP" forum (that's the name it has on another board only because it doesn't actually apply to the people who post haha) where no google searches or non-MVP users can access the subforum.


----------



## amagras

I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## ed2000

Lola said:


> Just curious! Can anybody hack into this website? Our guitar player has my username of Lola and my email address but obviously not my password. I really have a bad feeling about something!!!


I thought your main issue was with your singer?


----------



## Budda

It looks like that may have just changed?


----------



## Lola

ed2000 said:


> I thought your main issue was with your singer?


It is but she and he are up to something! He is a computer whiz and maybe he wants to find out what I am really all about! He text me tonight trying to find out the number at the Rehearsal factory to book a room. I asked him what he was up to and he said just jamming with some friends. Makes me a little suspicious!


----------



## Lola

eff it I don't care! Maybe it's my imagination playing tricks on me!


----------



## Budda

If you weren't exactly subtle in your phrasing the last time you contacted them, then they probably know that something isn't "right". I don't see why he would need to gleen your username and email to find out more though - usually a phone call and "what's the deal?" does the trick. Looking to hack a forum account just screams petty.


----------



## amagras

What's the worst thing that can happen? They are not precisely harp and didgeridoo players!


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> If you weren't exactly subtle in your phrasing the last time you contacted them, then they probably know that something isn't "right". I don't see why he would need to gleen your username and email to find out more though - usually a phone call and "what's the deal?" does the trick. Looking to hack a forum account just screams petty.


I have always been nice to all of them. He just got bent out of shape when I gave some names for the band, sort of food for thought!

I liked "Rock Steady"! He said Rock Steady was synonymous with No doubt! So I didn't know that! He was pissed off! He said he didn't care what I named our band!

You know it's time to call it quits on thinking about this shit when you start getting weird thoughts like I have! Whatever happens, happens! Time out!


----------



## Budda

No one really cares until something rubs them the wrong way. In my last band, our final drummer wanted to change the name as he felt it didn't fit with our sound. I explained that it was hell coming up with the one we had and we had already done some studio work, so it can stay. That band has since fallen apart anyway.

It's hard to find a good name that pleases most people. I suggest everyone sits down, plays cards against humanity to get any and all offences out of the way (look up the game if you're not familiar) and then start coming up with names.


----------



## amagras

Lola said:


> He said he didn't care what I named our band!


Then name it "Rock Steady"


----------



## Guitar101

Great name. Been playing the song for years.


----------



## Budda

amagras said:


> What's the worst thing that can happen? They are not precisely harp and didgeridoo players!


Well they can make us hate her and get her banned.


----------



## amagras

Budda said:


> Well they can make us hate her and get her banned.


They would have to hack her GC account.


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> Well they can make us hate her and get her banned.


I don't understand! me banned?


----------



## Budda

amagras said:


> They would have to hack her GC account.


Yes, and if they have her username (can't imagine any other reason to have it) maybe that is their intent. I have no idea.



Lola said:


> I don't understand! me banned?


If you were hacked and someone went wild with saying the wrong stuff (pretty easy) then I imagine your account would be banned, yes. I am not saying you will get banned


----------



## amagras

Lola said:


> I don't understand! me banned?


He was joking. The same way your band is probably still safe. Talk to them, let them know who's the boss and define your goals as a band and they'll follow you wherever you decide to go.


----------



## GTmaker

Lola said:


> Just curious! Can anybody hack into this website? Our guitar player has my username of Lola and my email address but obviously not my password. I really have a bad feeling about something!!!


whats all this crap about "hacking"..
This is a public forum that anyone can view anything anyone has ever posted. You don't have to be a member to do that.
IF someone knows your username, then they can view all postings under that name and know it was you that posted it.
There is NO hacking involved.

If you post something you don't want everyone to see, maybe you should not post it.
G.


----------



## Electraglide

amagras said:


> He was joking. The same way your band is probably still safe. Talk to them, let them know who's the boss and define your goals as a band and they'll follow you wherever you decide to go.


Or tell you to go to hell. Which sounds like might happen. You can't force them to play what they don't want to play. Not too sure who pays for the rehearsal space but the phone number should be easy to find. As far as hacking goes, can't really see why. All most all the posts on here are open to whoever looks at the forum. If they have your username it makes it easier to sort out the post. If they're a member then they can see what you've posted. Nothing you can do about that. If they're a member then they can comment on your posts and there's not too much you can do to that either. About the worst things I can see happening is that you might get some nasty e-mails and you could get stuck with the full cost of the rehesal space if you rent it more than one day at a time. 
Personally I'd say screw it and start over from square one.


----------



## Adcandour

Well...it would be interesting to hear this story from another perspective. I suspect that's when the popcorn could come out.


----------



## JBFairthorne

It certainly would be interesting...

Initially, at the start of this thread, I thought the singer doing an end around and going directly to the guitar player to suggest tunes rather than discussing it as a group at jam was poor etiquette. Not a hanging offense, but not the best way to handle it.

The simple fact is, those wishing to play AC/DC exclusively only represent a VERY small percentage of the available musician pool in any given area. Most people want to play a variety of stuff, especially if it speaks to THEM.

It was my understanding that this all started as a jam group, not a dedicated band. It should be treated as such unless ALL agree to a change in direction. Playing one Sheryl Crow song is not a change in direction. Playing AC/DC exclusively IS.

I would be careful about laying down the law and saying THIS is the direction we're going to take with a bunch of people who *aren't getting paid* and who originally just came out to play. All those kijiji ads you see that say "no drama", this is what they're talking about.

My advice, if you like playing with these people (which seemed to be the case prior to this thread), lighten up, play a bit of what EVERYONE wants to play. Expand your horizons. Learn new techniques/styles. HAVE FUN! And in the meantime, restart your search specifically stating your goals and desired direction in whatever ads etc. you put up. You might find it extremely difficult to find all the parts for the new venture and be thankful you didn't alienate any of the people who you previously enjoyed playing with so much.


----------



## Scotty

Paranoia is like a creeping vine...dont let it's tendrils get attached...probably nothing


----------



## Lola

gone


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Quite frankly, I would love to live in hell! After all, I am the devil's wild child!
> 
> And I am twisting their arms until they pop out of their shoulder sockets!
> 
> Much as they can't do that to me either!!!!!
> 
> Wow! More then enough said!!!!!!! Tact and decorum???


Just saying, I wouldn't want to be in a band, even if it's just to jam' where I had to force other people to be in that band. Anyway, have fun Adrian while you're in Michigan.


----------



## Budda

I think my comments about her profile being hacked didn't make sense as originally intended. Let's move on from that.

Lola, gotta do what makes you happy. I didn't pay my bandmates in the band that I started, and I put up with some members far longer than I should have. Yes we achieved what I set out to do, but briefly and at the end of the band's lifespan. I had a blast, I haven't burnt any bridges with members (singer gave me my home stereo rig!) but I should have put my foot down.

Don't burn bridges, but don't be miserable when you don't have to be. Also, I know there are other bands that are similar to AC/DC in tone and style, I would be trying to find those to see what else fires you up. That way you don't have to look for AC/DC-only players (as mentioned, small part of the music community).


----------



## Steadfastly

Budda said:


> I think my comments about her profile being hacked didn't make sense as originally intended. Let's move on from that.
> 
> Lola, gotta do what makes you happy. I didn't pay my bandmates in the band that I started, and I put up with some members far longer than I should have. Yes we achieved what I set out to do, but briefly and at the end of the band's lifespan. I had a blast, I haven't burnt any bridges with members (singer gave me my home stereo rig!) but I should have put my foot down.
> 
> *Don't burn bridges*, but *don't be miserable when you don't have to be*. Also, I know there are other bands that are similar to AC/DC in tone and style, I would be trying to find those to see what else fires you up. That way you don't have to look for AC/DC-only players (as mentioned, small part of the music community).


Good advice.


----------



## Lola

I have to apologize to Electraglide for my stupid behavior! What got me upset was that you said I forcing people to play stuff but that isn't the case! I would like to play stuff. I never gave anybody ultamatium that they had to! I gave them choices to! 

This just never happened! Okay! Let's move forward!

Have to be humble enough to admit when you are wrong!

Sorry Electraglide for coming across as a stubborn hard ass!


----------



## Electraglide

here's a slightly up beat Irish traditional song with possibly a slight touch of Zepplin/Pink Floyd at the beginning, or there's this.




Just a small town band slowly making their way.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I have to apologize to Electraglide for my stupid behavior! What got me upset was that you said I forcing people to play stuff but that isn't the case! I would like to play stuff. I never gave anybody ultamatium that they had to! I gave them choices to!
> 
> This just never happened! Okay! Let's move forward!
> 
> Have to be humble enough to admit when you are wrong!
> 
> Sorry Electraglide for coming across as a stubborn hard ass!


Nothin wrong with being a stubborn hard ass at times. I didn't say you were forcing them, I said you 'can't' force them. If my meaning got took the wrong way then I should have made it clearer. Sorry about that. As far as the last two vids I posted, if you're good enough to play some AC DC then you should be able to play the Tin Lizzy lead. I took a crash AC DC course after posting a motorcycle video. XUL.....Those boys are family.


----------



## Lola

So we kissed and made up! lol I am so sorry for being a tunnel visioned goof and yes, of course, your apology is more than accepted!

We can act like adults if the need arises!


----------



## Guest

But, sometimes, acting like spoiled kids is fun too. lol.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> But, sometimes, acting like spoiled kids is fun too. lol.


She did it first. And she ate my cookie.


----------



## Lola

With all the rock gods dying, it reminds me constantly of my mortality! I need to do what I have to do for me! Friday is 4 sleeps away!


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

who is the guy in the left side panel?


----------



## Guest

supposed to be Bowie.
not mine. it was posted on FB.


----------



## bzrkrage

Lola said:


> With all the rock gods dying, it reminds me constantly of my mortality! I need to do what I have to do for me!


Yeah, I dont know why, but Bowies death has rattled me a bit.
Never a HUGE fan, liked his stuff.
Just a " Hey! wake up!" call in my world.


----------



## ed2000

I think that I'm more upset that c****r took another icon.
(I beat c****r and hate that word, hence the numerous *.)


----------



## Lola

Losing David Bowie was a real blow for me personally! My hubby and I dated and David Bowie was playing on his 8 track!


----------



## Scottone

Lola said:


> Losing David Bowie was a real blow for me personally! My hubby and I dated and David Bowie was playing on his 8 track!


I was in a car accident when I was a teenager with "Diamond Dogs" playing on the 8-track (not me driving). Still love the tune


----------



## High/Deaf

The first song I recorded off radio onto my new 8 track recorder was Fame. Yea, I bought an 8-track recorder. GF^%@


----------



## Lola

I think I am on the lookout for a band to join. I can't deal with all this animosity between people. I am so tired of putting out fires.

I got asked to join an all female line up and they are geared to my musical tastes but there in Burlington. 

Everyone in the band is going to be put on notice! The band seems to becoming a shit show everytime we get together!

Maybe I have enough in me to try again but I am so tired of this bullshit!


----------



## Budda

Lola said:


> I got asked to join an all female line up and they are geared to my musical tastes but there in Burlington.


IMO, great bands are worth the commute.

Signed, the crazy idiot who commutes for his band.


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> IMO, great bands are worth the commute.
> 
> Signed, the crazy idiot who commutes for his band.


I haven't been signed off by my doctor on a count of my concussion. So I still can't drive which sucks. I guess if I really wanted to I could Go train it. 

My stupid eye is taking it's sweet time getting better.


----------



## Budda

Ooou go train, take that.


----------



## Guest

Stick a wanted ad on the bulletin board of your local guitar shop (L&M etc).
You may find something close to home that way.


----------



## cheezyridr

start your band and put it out there in the beginning: this is what the project is, it's not democracy, we do it like this or we part ways. then if someone else tries to steer, you can remind them that they agreed to do it your way or they roll.

that said, avoiding shitty covers i don't like is why we do all original stuff. when someone calls for one i really hate, i just remind everyone we need to focus on our own stuff.


----------



## Lola

I am on band.ca, kijiji is always of interest and I am also on a number of meet up groups. 

There is also a a new coffee club near me but it's acoustic only! I asked in a very polite manner about wanting to use an electric guitar with my busking amp but they said they wanted to keep it acoustic. I am not an acoustic kind of woman. I am not about to start playing acoustic ever!


----------



## djmarcelca

I feel your pain. 
We have had our share of bass player issues this year. 
Our current guy is fitting in nicely though. 

Go to jam sessions in pubs/bars. 
Does Grossman's near College&Spadina still run a jam every day? I met a ton of great people there. But its really a dump place.
Take your time to find the right peeps, and PUT DEADLINES

3 wks to learn Set 1
2 wks to learn Set 2
3 wks to learn set 3

gig in 3 months
then every other weekend, 

Having a deadline limits bitching, and gives a goal to work towards.


----------



## cheezyridr

i have to agree with the concept of having clearly defined goals. it's essential. not everyone will prioritize things the same way, so the goals will be different.
defining what you want/expect is important so that the goal post is always in the same place, AND so you can recognize having met your goal once you do.

and because i am cheezyrider i will now do my favorite thing. i'll leave you this song because it's cool, and you probably don't listen to these guys, and i'm sittin here burnin me one after workin all day, listenin to sasquatch whilst i read posts on G.C. and i thought you know....lola might dig this song, and maybe some others. it can be like an easter egg because it has nothing to do with anything in here.






edit: i just decided this one can hang out too


----------



## Guest

I liked them both. 
Tnx for posting.


----------



## Lola

Wow Cheezy good choice! Year long disaster is is right up my alley! It's solid with such a great vibe!


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> I am on band.ca, kijiji is always of interest and I am also on a number of meet up groups.
> 
> There is also a a new coffee club near me but it's acoustic only! I asked in a very polite manner about wanting to use an electric guitar with my busking amp but they said they wanted to keep it acoustic. I am not an acoustic kind of woman. I am not about to start playing acoustic ever!


I like acoustic, so I do play it some--but at heart I am more an electric guy--so I play electric more than acoustic.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> I like acoustic, so I do play it some--but at heart I am more an electric guy--so I play electric more than acoustic.



Someone gave me a beautiful Yamaha acoustic and I gave it back. I know I will never play so give it to someone who will get some use out of it.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Someone gave me a beautiful Yamaha acoustic and I gave it back. I know I will never play so give it to someone who will get some use out of it.


Makes sense.
I started on classical so I still have that--although I don't play classical a lot--so I'm no virtuoso.
And I have a 12 string because I like the sound


----------



## High/Deaf

Band issues. Some days (today is one of 'em) I wonder about my current situation.

I was a sideman for years. Decided I wanted to put my own thing together and I've been doing that for about 5 years. I may have had enough of 'management' and I think I 'want to get back on the tools'. Might have to start looking for a sideman gig again - but I will do it this time with more compassion for the leader.

Anyone looking for a guitar player/singer with his own gear and practice space? Will work for 'shits n giggles'.



Lola said:


> I am on band.ca, kijiji is always of interest and I am also on a number of meet up groups.
> 
> There is also a a new coffee club near me but it's acoustic only! I asked in a very polite manner about wanting to use an electric guitar with my busking amp but they said they wanted to keep it acoustic. I am not an acoustic kind of woman. I am not about to start playing acoustic ever!


Sorry but that's our rule at acoustic jams as well. Had guys show up with little electric setups twice and it went badly both times. All they wanted to do was wank all night long - and they could get just loud enough to get away with it. Can't do that when you are the same level as everyone else. They also pissed off the singers and harp player, none of who were amplified.

It could probably work with the right person - and maybe you're that person - but those two experiences had us set a hard and fast rule now. No one gets electricity except the bassplayer and keyboard player. Bring your electric if you want - just don't plug it in.


----------



## Lola

Do you ever miss playing with others so much that you get desperate? I am! 

Well, this Friday is not working for everyone once again. Jesus! Because of the god damned Blue Jays game. This is starting to piss me off! I am tempted to look for another band to join. 

I really don't know if I have the energy to start another band from scratch.

Life sucks right now. I am jammed at work and the hubby has broken 7 bones in his foot. Not only am I queen of babysitters at work, now it's the home front too. It's 8 weeks for this damned cast, not 6-8 the way they sometimes say. I have to say that cast technology has come a long way since the plaster cast was invented. Fiberglass and black too! Had to get a cool black cast. I am going to girly it up with some sparkly nail polish in his sleep! (not really as he would freak right out)


----------



## High/Deaf

I don't think the Jays will be playing on Friday.  You should reschedule your practice.


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> I don't think the Jays will be playing on Friday.  You should reschedule your practice.





High/Deaf said:


> I don't think the Jays will be playing on Friday.  You should reschedule your practice.


Maybe not though Jays 5 Cleveland 1. Who knows?

I have to share this little bit of news with you all! I have two people coming for sure to audition for drums and another singer! I okayed the singer that is coming first with Sid. We are very loyal to each other in a way that band members should be to one another. We both know how badly each other wants this dream to come to fruition. He told me it would be great to have another singer because he would be able to do 2 part harmonies. The drummer we have now even though he is kick ass to the max loves his guitar! He needs to go back to what he really loves to do. He actually said he loves to play drums or guitar. I know how much his guitar means to him though.

Time to celebrate! I actually am sitting here and can't contain myself. I feel the need to have some fun. I ate a gummy and now I will play.

A gummy for those that are not educated in certain matters is: a cannabis infused gummy bear or whatever. Discreet and very neat!

I can relax now and not worry so much. Just went I thought everything seemed to be like it was going down the shitter!


----------

